# painting stock rims!!!



## blackspecv05 (May 29, 2005)

hey guys i have a 05 cade red spec v! i want to paint my stock rim gun metal or a flat black!! any body tried this and what paint/ prep do i need to do to the rims!!! thank for the help guys!!!!


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*rims*

Yeah I am also intrested it this also, Some of my friends just took like brake caliper paint and double coated it and it came out great. I have a 05 Silver Spec-V and I want to paint them black.


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

hey guys check this out
http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=15104


----------



## ADspecV (Jul 20, 2005)

*rims*



2ndGlance said:


> hey guys check this out
> http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=15104


nice info! thanks.


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Another tip, Use engine paint, it is made to handle the heat.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

I'm getting tired of constantly moving threads.

If you can't post the thread in the correct section, it will be closed per forum rules and you will have to start a new one in the proper thread. 
This is your final warning.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Smodster3o3 said:


> Another tip, Use engine paint, it is made to handle the heat.


wheels dont get that hot enough to bubble normal paint at all.

take wheels off (tires too if possible)

-get 400 grit paper and 800 grit.
-start with 400 grit and do the entire wheel untill all hints of shiny clear coat are gone.
-prime the wheel with a good krylon primer
- sand the primer lightly with 800 grit
- paint with your choice of color (but use krylon or duplicolor paint...rustolium blows)
- alowe them to dry over night (even though it will be dry to the touch in a few minutes)
- now let them bake in direct sun light for another day on or off the car to cure the paint or just get the brakes nice and hot to heat up the wheel real good <bad for brakes, great for the paint...you decide)

:cheers:


----------



## 2ndGlance (Jun 22, 2005)

Smodster3o3 said:


> Another tip, Use engine paint, it is made to handle the heat.


yea the paint will never reach a temp that it will bubble, and the dupli-color used in the how-to is made just for painting rims.

dupli-color how-to


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

below:

Seth


----------



## Smodster3o3 (Mar 21, 2005)

Ok maybe you don't need engine paint but it wont hurt anything also. On the other hand I painted my stock rims today, I went with bronze.
Heres a pic.


----------



## Ryan Coyne (Jul 31, 2005)

*yeah*

has anyone painted the stock 05 spec-v rims black and put the on the silver model ?

if so.... lay some pics 

if not ....how do yall think that would look ?


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Working on my silver '02 SE-R, painted one rim yesterday flat black with krylon engine enamel. Took about 3-4 hours, just because I did waaay to much unnecessary masking. Sanding time was to a minimum, since I have an access to a dry sandblaster.

Today will do the second one.
Can take some pics if someone wants... looks hella good (now you really can see the ugly stock brake calipers :thumbdwn: ).

P.S. The dilemma is, I still don't know, should I keep the Nissan emblem shiny in the center of the rim, or paint it too and make the whole thing black...


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a pic of the first one, next day:



Diffirent angle:


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Those look nice.

...This forum should have a multiple ! mark blocker!!!lol


----------



## Acceler8ter (Feb 5, 2005)

I'm curious... do you think it is better to just rattle can them or to send them out to be powder coated? Wouldn't powder coating look nicer and last longer? I remember seeing a tutorial once that showed you how to do it yourself...


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Of course powder coat is better. Price is the issue. Plus, if you send them out for powder coat, you'll need another set of tires to run on, witch I do not have.
You could also buy a set of 17" Motegi, but that'll be $500 of eBay. 

I'm on a *very* limited budget, so i decided to go ghetto all the way, since I wanted black rims for 3 years now. 2 rims are done so far, and ran me about $15-25. Also making it yourself gives you a nice warm feeling when you see them look good (especially when they came out better than I expected).

And touching up a scratch will be a matter of: get a can of paint, clean the spot, spray, wait 10 minutes, go...  

Anyway, 2 rims are done, so are the center caps, will post a picture tomorrow .


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's a pic with a center cap, I decided to keep the NISSAN logo shiny.

Compare old look (passenger side) vs. painted (driver side) 
​
And here's a view of a driver side with both rims completed (had to pump up the brightness so rims will be visible)

​
Hoping to complete the other two on monday or tuesday. Estimated total project cost - $40.
Next project - painting the fugly brake calipers, probably red, don't know how other colors will look with black rims and silver exterior.

P.S. One advice for those, who plans to do this. Buy a primer that differs in color from the paint, I made a mistake and bought a can of black primer and black enamel, took me twice the time just to see where the paint is and where the primer still not covered with paint. Next day I exchanged the primer to a red ox color. :fluffy:


----------



## GRRemlin (Jul 30, 2005)

Here's an updated pic with brake caliper painted.

​


----------

